# Session ansd arraylist



## sudhakarnaidu (Jul 30, 2008)

Hai frnds Iam a beginner to C# and I need a clarification in the below code. 

ArrayList cart = new ArrayList();
Session[“cart”] = cart;

ArrayList cart = (ArrayList)Session[“cart”];

I understood first statement of creating an arraylist object as cart.


----------

